# CCTV Beijing - best skyscraper ever?



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

CCTV in Beijing will be finished in 2007. It is an 230 meter high unconventional skyscraper which is never been seen before. Designed by the Dutch architect Rem Koolhaas.

see this link (*http://www.digischool.nl/ckv1/architectuur/koolhaas/koolhaas.htm*) --> click on 'het CCTV gebouw' and you will see a 2 minutes during movie about this future skyscraper.


----------



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

It does not seem like much of a skyscraper. How tall is it?


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya Mar said:


> It does not seem like much of a skyscraper.


i agree...it's a work of art :drool:


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

I assume it's suppose to be completed for the 2008 Olympics. So we'll all probably get to see it when the international media plugs in. I wonder if watching it on TV will do it justice.

There's an artist's rendition of being able to watch TV on a large portion of the sides of the building. That would be interesting if true.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

wow, its pretty cool, but best skyscraper ever i think is a little much


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Wow, 230 metres tall work of art. Not bad China!


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Look at that cantilever, must cause many sleepless nights for the civil engineers lol


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Ya Mar said:


> It does not seem like much of a skyscraper. How tall is it?


230m, so it is a skyscraper, a very large one actually if we consider the area of the building!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Gravitas said:


> I assume it's suppose to be completed for the 2008 Olympics. So we'll all probably get to see it when the international media plugs in. I wonder if watching it on TV will do it justice.
> 
> There's an artist's rendition of being able to watch TV on a large portion of the sides of the building. That would be interesting if true.


No, construction was delayted because of cost problems, so its supose to be completed in 2009.

More information, pics and the latest construction updates can be found in this thread.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

It's pretty nice, one of the more daring and original designs I've seen and definitely reflects the new age of modern architecture and engineering, but "best skyscraper ever"? I'll leave my judgement until it's complete.


----------

